# FF Udder



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

My yearling Togg doe kidded on June 12th her single buckling is nursing off of her so her udder is not full. We are doing DHIR testing and we had to take him off of her for a little while when she was full her milk weighed in at 3.0. Is 3.0 good for being two weeks fresh as a FF? Anyways can you please tell me the goods and bad's of her udder!

























Oh yeah I forgot, sorry her udder isn't shaved yet, so just critique what you can of her hairy udder!









The last photo is of her completely milked out.


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im so curious to know what people think too


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

It would be better to see the udder full to make an accurate judgement. I am no expert but she looks to have a decent udder. The teats are nice and plumb, meaning they hang down straight. The fore udder looks like it is smoothly blended into the abdomen but could use a longer for fore udder. She is a FF so her udder could use more capacity but that will come. Medial looks good. All in all it is a very nice FF udder.


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

peggy said:


> It would be better to see the udder full to make an accurate judgement. I am no expert but she looks to have a decent udder. The teats are nice and plumb, meaning they hang down straight. The fore udder looks like it is smoothly blended into the abdomen but could use a longer for fore udder. She is a FF so her udder could use more capacity but that will come. Medial looks good. All in all it is a very nice FF udder.


Thanks! Yeah, next week we are sending her kid to the auction so her udder will be full, If I can remember I'll take pictures.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Was she milkng 3# a day?


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

No three pounds per milking.


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Sorry I read your question wrong, no twice.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

So 6# per day, no, that's not very good, but it should go up a little bit, beings as peak production is at 12 weeks fresh. She wouldn't get her milk star at a one day competition though.


Points shall be given for quantity of milk, for period of time since last kidding, and for butterfat as follows: 
For each pound of milk, one point figured to one decimal place 

For each complete ten days the goat has been in milk since last kidding one-tenth (.1) of a point, with a maximum of 3.6 points for standard breeds and .04 of a point with a maximum of 1.44 points for miniature breeds. 
For each .05 pounds of butterfat yielded in the milkings, one point 
Any ADGA registered or recorded standard breed goat that receives 18 or more points and beginning with competitions in 2005, any ADGA registered miniature breed goat that receives 7 or more points will be awarded an automatic *M designation without application or fee.

But anyway,
Her medial clearly defines the udder halves, but does not support the udder as well as it should
Her teats are well defined from her udder
The teats could be bigger
The teats have fair placement
The udder havles are even
The fore udder looks smooth
The rear udder attachments should be higher and tighter, so the udder is snug to the body
Her udder could be more capacious


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Delilah said:


> Sorry I read your question wrong, no twice.


Wait, so 3# in a day, or or 6# in a day?


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

6# a day.


----------

